# Jasper's first puppy agility :)



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My daughter and I took jasper to his agility induction on Saturday he was a amazing, no jumps just low poles and but he did all the tunnels even the one he had to push through, with my daughters encouragement. He weaved the poles like a pro and walked the bridge thing. Tia did the course with him at the end as it was a team effort due to my joint issues. We were both so proud of him and really help with him bonding with my daughter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds brilliant. 
Liz and Kiki had such fun playing with the agility equipment. The more things they do together the more fun they have. The hope always was that Kiki would be a special friend for Lizzie. Seems to be working out that way...


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Same here marzi! Jasper's had a tummy bug the past couple of days but always found the time for cuddles with Tia. They are getting so sweet together! Tia helps him with his obedience training homework too, she loves him lots  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad you had a good time doing agility, it is such a fun thing to do it, the dogs love it and it certainly wears them out (and the owners!).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's lovely seeing the bond that grows between children and their dogs, especially when they do exciting things together!


----------

